# You paid HOW much?! - Funny Story Ahead



## az_girl (May 21, 2017)

So last night we were at my in-laws house talking about our new puppy we get in 2 weeks (yay!!!) and FIL (father-in-law) said, you're not spending too much on this dog, right? No more than $100?? DH (dear husband) and I looked at each other and laughed! I told FIL that you can't get a puppy from a rescue for much lass than $400, so yeah, we were spending a lot more than $100. I said there is a breeder near me that charges $2500 for GSD's and we paid a lot less than that, though. The look of shock and horror on his face. Priceless. I didn't end up telling him the price, but I guess I am wondering, if someone asks, do you tell them? How do you guys answer the, "How much did you pay for your dog" question?


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

I don't; not their business and I generally don't know their motives. But then, I've never gotten this question from family members or folks I know; usually, it's been strangers. If I'm feeling particularly perverse, I may launch into a _detailed _summary of the cost$ of responsible dog ownership, noting that the purchase is the least of what they'll encounter and concluding with a variably inflated range in purchase price. 

Works for me...


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

For the most part, I don't answer the people that think dogs are a $100 dollars. The people that are looking for a pure bred dog, have an idea of what they cost now, so I may say what I paid, or I may just say something along the lines of what I think is fair and what I think is too much if we talk long enough to get into details. Depends on my level of grouchiness on that day.


----------



## az_girl (May 21, 2017)

Lol, both awesome responses!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

If I do get into a conversation with people about it, the one point I always bring up is my opinion on why they aren't $100 dollars. You're paying for the work that went into the pedigree, the knowledge gained from it. Show or working, whatever your looking at it comes down to the effort to maintain it. If someone has 2 dogs they haven't done anything with and they're just pointing at past dogs, $100 dollars is about right. People will take offense to that, but I'm not knocking the dogs themselves, only the pricing. There's always the chance of getting great dog, or a not so great dog anywhere. I'd just prefer some honesty from the people.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

If there were ever anything that really irks me, it is people who have the audacity to ask you how much you paid for something. I get it all the time. How much was your motorcycle? How much was your car? How much was your dog?... and so on. Not sure how that can be anyone's business but our own. And sure enough, I currently see another thread on here that is asking just that... "How much did you pay for your German Shepherd?" It never ceases to amaze me just how nosy and forward people can be. Good Grief!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

My husband's family are not dog people, ergo any amount spent is too much. No concept of lineage and genetics and responsible breeding. The few that have dogs have SMALL rescue dogs, and I get scandalized looks as it is that I brought large beasts into the equation. 

I tell them that because I prefer large dogs I cannot take chances with not fully knowing the background, the temperament, the drives, and the health of the lines. I then point out that AKC puppy mill mystery dogs can be had from the mall pet store in my area for $5,000, so whatever I spent less than that is a definite win. Perception adjustment accomplished.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Agree with Steve and Camperbc.

If someone is genuinely into dogs, wants a recommendation, or is polite, I have no problem discussing what I've paid. It isn't really a secret, especially since so many litters are advertised online now. Some animals are objectively more valuable than theirs. 

For the (rather rude) questions flung out by the general public, I usually raise my eyebrows, pet my dog, smile a little and say "Quite a bit, but she's worth it to me." 

When the only reason someone is asking is to make annoying statements or spread gossip about your Thousand Dollar Dog (or whatever the case may be), they just don't need fuel for the fire. I don't think anyone should need to justify what they spend their own money on.... dog, boat, motorcycle, watch, whatever the case may be. Some people just don't have manners. :shrug:


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Of all my shepherds, I've only been asked about Tilden (the pretty boy) and I proudly respond, $32!!


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

WIBackpacker said:


> Some people just don't have manners. :shrug:


Truth! 

But, there's also another issue which plays a role in my response to price inquiries from strangers. It's not unheard of for purebred dogs to be stolen for nefarious reasons: irresponsible BYB breeding, sold on for imagined profit, or used in dog fighting rings. I don't live in a dangerous area, but I do live in a large city. So, I always describe my dogs as neutered/spayed, even if they're not (can't tell you how many strangers have asked if I plan to breed the Wild Child), and the dogs are _never _in the yard unsupervised by me.

Aly


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

camperbc said:


> If there were ever anything that really irks me, it is people who have the audacity to ask you how much you paid for something. I get it all the time. How much was your motorcycle? How much was your car? How much was your dog?... and so on. Not sure how that can be anyone's business but our own. And sure enough, I currently see another thread on here that is asking just that... "How much did you pay for your German Shepherd?" It never ceases to amaze me just how nosy and forward people can be. Good Grief!
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


So you gonna tell us how much these things cost or keep us wondering. Actually if you could just post a copy of your bank statements going back a couple years that would be fine. Maybe a tax return or two. Lol


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I just say A Lot...if they ask "more than $500" I say yes. But I don't like to advertise it. My husband, on the other hand, has no problem discussing how much we spent. It give people a more realistic idea of what a responsible breeder might charge. 

I have mentioned the possibility of theft but this is not a perfect world and it gets tiring living as if something is bad is going to happen if we slip up.


----------



## az_girl (May 21, 2017)

Fodder said:


> Of all my shepherds, I've only been asked about Tilden (the pretty boy) and I proudly respond, $32!!


$32, what a steal!!


----------



## az_girl (May 21, 2017)

Aly said:


> Truth!
> 
> But, there's also another issue which plays a role in my response to price inquiries from strangers. It's not unheard of for purebred dogs to be stolen for nefarious reasons: irresponsible BYB breeding, sold on for imagined profit, or used in dog fighting rings. I don't live in a dangerous area, but I do live in a large city. So, I always describe my dogs as neutered/spayed, even if they're not (can't tell you how many strangers have asked if I plan to breed the Wild Child), and the dogs are _never _in the yard unsupervised by me.
> 
> Aly


Never thought of this. Good idea about describing dog as neutered, never alone, etc. there are thieves and liars everywhere, don't ever want my dog stolen.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

If someone asks me how much I paid for something,I tell them. I have no idea what the big secret is about how much something cost. BTW,I paid $3000 for Fritz from New Skete 8 years ago (they are now $4000-$4500) and $1200 for August from Von Den Brookfields 3 years ago. Not so hard.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

For me it depends on setting. If I'm at training or the pet store I just answer honestly. Only maybe twice have I gotten the reaction of "oh wow who would pay that for a dog" If we're out walking and someone stops off I just make him sound like a mongrel so they lose interest. 

When it comes to personal belongings I agree with Glenn. It's very annoying to be asked how much something is, or if it's real, or how can you afford it etc. it feels more intrusive than someone asking about a dog. Almost along the lines of asking someone how much they make


----------



## btfloyd (Oct 11, 2017)

Never anything less than $2500. I LOVE to see their jaws drop. I also want people to have the idea that I'm either rich, crazy, or both. (I'm none of the above, but I sure can be a horse's patoot at times. :grin2:


----------



## HolyFriedFish (Mar 8, 2017)

Aly said:


> and I generally don't know their motives.


This, yes. I have no idea the motives of people asking me how much I paid for my pup. He's got eyes on him almost constantly, but I would hate for anything to happen to him just because someone found out he was an expensive boy and decided to do god knows what with him. We've been asked a few times if he wanted to breed some stranger's bitch. Someone once stopped on a road as I was walking him, and asked if I was tired of him yet, because they could take him off my hands. I live in a college town, and while I know dogs aren't stolen often here, I'm also paranoid enough to not be willing to risk it.

I don't tell almost anyone how much I paid. Partly because of the motive issue, and partly because I know that most dogs out here are byb dogs. They run about $800 and people breed them almost exclusively for the money. Almost anyone out here would think I'm crazy for paying what I paid, and I'm never really in the mood to justify myself to anyone.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

I think family can ask. My family has. I tell them honestly. If they ball, I educate them on my choices. If they disagree, I point out my values compared to theirs. I like that my breeder put effort in (learning as I go) rather than throwing two dogs together


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

cloudpump said:


> I like that my breeder put effort in (learning as I go) rather than throwing two dogs together


I do too, cloudpump, and it's the only thing I regret about Rachel (aka The Wild Child). After years of getting dogs from active/reputable breeders (different breed, but the principle's the same), I found Rachel in a local shelter. Never regretted deciding to take a chance on her, but the lack of info on her breeding, genetic history, etc. (not to mention the lack of contact w/her breeder), bothers me at times.

Back on Topic: I wouldn't mind if family/friends asked about the cost of PB dogs, but they never have oddly enough. On the other hand, they never recovered from my passion for horse$; so, it's all relative... >

Aly


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

cloudpump said:


> I think family can ask. My family has. I tell them honestly. If they ball, I educate them on my choices. If they disagree, I point out my values compared to theirs. I like that my breeder put effort in (learning as I go) rather than throwing two dogs together


Yep. This is what I do. I've never actually been asked by anyone who wasn't family or didn't already pay a decent price for their own PB dog. And whenever I tell my family my reasons, their jaws kind of drop and they always say, "Wow, I had no idea!". At the same time, I always try to say that it's not the price that makes the dog valuable, it's the effort that the breeder put in. 

It's interesting how people understand that if you buy a cheap car, you can have an expectation for it to possibly break down or have parts fail. But if you try to apply that logic to dogs, well...


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

Interesting topic. I’ve had some friends and family ask about the cost, sheerly out of curiosity. I lost my 13 year old lab a couple months before picking up my GSD and it was very hard on me, so none of them would dare make me feel bad about the new Pup. 

Some family, friends, strangers that have asked have been a bit surprised when I tell them $1800, however when I go into the health guarantees, contract, that their breeder is a licensed vet, etc etc, everyone has totally understood and learned a lot about what goes into it. Out of their pedigree back 4? Generations on both sire and dam, 24 of the 30 ancestors have had their OFA testing done, which is impressive to me. 

Not to mention, the 1” binder jam packed with everything imaginable about the pup and everything about him. 

At Lowe’s a couple weeks ago we met a couple with an Autistic son with them. They started asking a lot of questions about our GSD (he’s 5 months) as she said they were considering a service dog. She said she really hates breeders, but wasn’t rude or anything at all, and really seemed misinformed. I went into all the details about our breeder and several things I mentioned above, and she did a total 180 from uncertainty to an epiphany of “wow, there really are some great breeders that put their pups health and best interest first and foremost.”

Yes - some people spend a lot, but FAR too many people get dogs who cannot afford them, let alone take care of them. Just cause everyone “legally” has the right to own a dog, it doesn’t mean they should. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Whether it's how much a paid for my dog, how much I paid for my car or my house .... if I think the question is rude, I always answer with "Why do you want to know?". It effectively separates the busybodies from those who have a valid reason for asking and sure sets the busybodies back on their heels. Depending on their response, I may offer the information or may not. My choice.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I can't recall anyone ever asking me how much I paid for my current dogs. Depending on the person or situation I would probably keep that information private. In a causal conversation with a stranger, or to friends and family who I know would disapprove, I'd probably say something vague and jokey. However if someone was genuinely interested in GSDs and was inquiring about breeders, I would elaborate. I would probably tell them that to get a GSD puppy from a responsible breeder who does x,y, and z, they should most likely expect to pay between $1800-$3000. 

People spend money on what is important to them: vacations, jewelry, electronics, cell phones, clothing, furniture, TVs, sports, hobbies. Why should a puppy be different?--with any luck that dog is going to live for over a decade unlike cell phones and computers, and other gadgets. I like to support breeders who are working to better the breed. That is not to say that someone can't find a wonderful dog in a rescue or shelter. I don't think you have to spend thousands on a puppy, but I do think you should try to get one from a responsible source.


----------



## az_girl (May 21, 2017)

Love everyone’s responses. Such great wisdom from others! I was so not prepared for the question, now I feel like I’ve got some ideas on how to respond next time, because I’m sure there will be a next time.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Traded a Labrador retriever from the shelter for Ranger and Ollie was free from the breeder with the provision we do something him. Ollie has some akc titles (wife's doing) and is working on more ($$$). The girls came from a byb for several hundred bucks and minus Zoey's allergies they have been great dogs.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Ginger Meggs by Jason Chatfield for Oct 23, 2017 | Read Comic Strips at GoComics.com tee hee


----------



## az_girl (May 21, 2017)

car2ner said:


> Ginger Meggs by Jason Chatfield for Oct 23, 2017 | Read Comic Strips at GoComics.com tee hee


 Lol great comic!


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Yup, no one needs to know how much I paid. Even family. A car or house or furniture I'll say the price, but there seems to be this idea that anything over a few hundred bucks is just a waste of money for dogs. I don't feel like justifying myself to people

When walking out of the vet, a lady walking in said our pup was very pretty and asked us a few questions and did say "If I may ask, what did you pay?" She seemed to have a genuine interest. I didn't disclose the actual amount, but did tell her a few facts and a ballpark number. We even told her the breeder's name so she could do some searching on them

It was funny, my wife and I were saying, "Ok, $1K is our limit." After searching, we upped that budget a little  . I think we were looking for 2wks before finding a breeder in our price range

As much as I didn't want to drop a lot of money, I think with GSD's it's prudent to make sure you get something in good health. My family's first dog, a retriever/ lab mix, was free and she was the coolest dog ever, great temper, in shape, loved to play, and super chill. Lived to 12-13 I think. Yes, you can get good, healthy dogs, but we didn't want to run the risk... especially with GSD's and their size usually being a big factor


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

az_girl said:


> I guess I am wondering, if someone asks, do you tell them? How do you guys answer the, "How much did you pay for your dog" question?


Normally I am very tight lipped about money. I don't discuss raises or salaries with my friends or family in terms of specific dollar amounts. My husband had to actually be told that he could say whatever he wanted about his own raise and salary, but he is not to discuss mine with his friends or family in anything but general terms. My dad once asked me, "Do you make over $100,000 in base yet?" and I answered him honestly, but otherwise I tend not to go there.

I tend to be much more open about this when it comes to the price of my dog, because either it is asked in the context of someone looking to buy a puppy themselves, or I simply want to normalize the practice of buying a well bred dog. The more people out there acting like it's par for the course, the better, IMO. I will tell someone nonchalantly, "I paid $X, and she has been worth every penny." If they are curious or horrified, I'll mention briefly that the cost to raise a litter is much higher than puppy prices reflect and that she was backed by a health guarantee and we've never needed to seek care beyond routine well dog checks, vaccines, and her spay. If the person is looking to buy a puppy themselves, I may mention the price increase since I purchased my dog, so they're prepared. I might also speak briefly to the breeder's program and what my dog's sire (as the more notable parent) has accomplished.

That being said, I got one very rude/awkward "rescue only" person who told me it made her sick that I paid so much money for a dog. I was sort of at a loss for a response that wasn't derisive laughter. I think I might have said something like, "I can't help you with that." But usually people are just curious and want to learn. People I meet tend to be unfamiliar with the concept and process of researching and buying a well bred purebred dog.


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

I usually tell people because I like them to know just how good of a deal we got on ours!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

If it's a dog person and truly interested in gaining knowledge, I might tell them. If not, I always remember what my dad taught me:
If someone asks you a question that you don't want to answer, act like you don't hear them.
If they ask you a second time, smile and try to change the topic.
If they ask you a third time, they deserve to be told frankly that it is none of their business.
With most people, you don't have to get to the third option.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Man don't even really wanna think about it. Crank cost 2k as a puppy plus the 500 to ship him from Florida. He hasn't cost me much at the vet yet 200 or so lifetime so far. The mondio training has been expensive though. I bought my own Demanet suit for his foundation work which ran me 2k, and puppy bite sleeves before that which were about 100 each. Every training trip we go on which usually lasts a week and we do one every other month I spend at least 500-600 each trip just paying decoys. We fly to California almost all the time now and hes up to at least 30 flights at this point and is only three years old. Used to rent a car for those trips but now I spend so much time going out to train in California I get picked up and my decoys place is now practically my vacation home. Luckily I have corporate sponsorship so I was getting the rental and the plane tickets free, but the decoy work is still out of pocket.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

cheffjapman said:


> I usually tell people because I like them to know just how good of a deal we got on ours!


I always make sure that people know exactly what Shadow has cost me in vet bills because I would rather JQP NOT go shopping for bargain dogs. Sabi was amazing and even with DM she made it to 13, so I would guess she was a bargain. I still wouldn't want people supporting people like the one that I got her from.

Just a few days ago someone commented that Shadow was beautiful,(she is kinda cute. lol) and asked what it would cost for a dog like her. I simply told them that a dog like her cost thousands, but a well bred GSD could be had for somewhere between $1500-2500 depending on what they wanted.


----------



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> I always make sure that people know exactly what Shadow has cost me in vet bills because I would rather JQP NOT go shopping for bargain dogs. Sabi was amazing and even with DM she made it to 13, so I would guess she was a bargain. I still wouldn't want people supporting people like the one that I got her from.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few days ago someone commented that Shadow was beautiful,(she is kinda cute. lol) and asked what it would cost for a dog like her. I simply told them that a dog like her cost thousands, but a well bred GSD could be had for somewhere between $1500-2500 depending on what they wanted.




Yes, I always tell them that too. The price we paid is not typical and to get a well bred dog will cost a lot.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This is what you can do. Sit in front of a mirror to practice. Now, think that someone just asked you something totally wacked, like at what price would you sell your daughter to white slavers. You have to get the face just right. Make them think they just asked something totally out of bounds, stare at them until they change the subject. 

That way you don't have to come right out and say, "None of your business!"


----------

